# Rsst Vs Kayfun (rocket)



## JB1987 (24/11/13)

Hi guys, hoping to get some advice. I'm thinking about purchasing either the RSST (SkyBlueVaping) or the Rocket (Kayfun clone from Vape King), not sure which is best. I'm a bit worried about leakage in the RSST and don't no much about the Rocket, any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TylerD (24/11/13)

I have the rsst, and no problems with it. I don't think you have to worry about leakage on the rsst. The tank is like a little cup. Wont leak. I don't know the rocket, so I can't comment on that. Only thing is that the tank is not stainless or pirex on the rsst, so acidic juices will be bad for the tank.


----------



## CraftyZA (24/11/13)

I've got both, and must say I by far prefer the rsst.
The rocket is not a nice build. Very thin stainless. Feels a bit flimsy, and the pressure system does not work the way kf or Russian does. I would say rsst s a better choice.


----------



## Andre (24/11/13)

Cannot speak of the RSST, but for me the rocket was too difficult to build and fill for regular use. It vapes well.


----------



## JB1987 (24/11/13)

Thanks guys, think I might go for the RSST then. Looking forward to trying an SS mesh wick

Reactions: Like 1


----------

